# Peterson v Khan



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Another big fight on Sunday, been a great few weeks for Boxing recently. Khan takes on Peterson in his home town of Washington DC, Peterson has the tools to beat Khan so it should be a good fight, hopefully Khan box's clever and if he wins it'll be a great victory, i got to credit Khan for having the balls to go to the states and fight away from home most of the time.

GO ON LAD!!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Both technically very good boxers. I know Amir Khan gets a bit of stick from Uk boxing fans but he has improved hugely in the last couple of years and I think he will be just too fast for Peterson. After the Maidana fight I've got a bit more faith in him taking a punch too. Should be a good fight!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Afghan said:


> *Another big fight *on Sunday, been a great few weeks for Boxing recently. Khan takes on Peterson in his home town of Washington DC, Peterson has the tools to beat Khan so it should be a good fight, hopefully Khan box's clever and if he wins it'll be a great victory, i got to credit Khan for having the balls to go to the states and fight away from home most of the time.
> 
> GO ON LAD!!


 based on the last 20 years of british boxing.......computer says no. you kids today are so starved

of quality boxing,i feel sorry you have to watch dog sh1t like that


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mal said:


> based on the last 20 years of british boxing.......computer says no. you kids today are so starved
> 
> of quality boxing,i feel sorry you have to watch dog sh1t like that


Its a big fight for British Boxing fans IMO, Khan's flying the flag over in the states atm, if he wins he becomes the no1 in the division and he can move up to 147. Also why is it going to be dog sh1t :S


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if you were brought up watching real boxers,ben, ubanks ,collins,hagler,r jones etc etc,

you would understand,im even more concerned now about you being starved,and affecting

your judgment.im sending over two bacon butties and a sweet cup of tea,this should bring

you back to reality lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mal said:


> if you were brought up watching real boxers,ben, ubanks ,collins,hagler,r jones etc etc,
> 
> you would understand,im even more concerned now about you being starved,and affecting
> 
> ...


so because i wasnt bought up watching those boxers it means its not a big fight in terms of Khan achieving something for british boxing? Ok mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Afghan said:


> so because i wasnt bought up watching those boxers it means its *not a big fight *in terms of Khan achieving something for british boxing? Ok mate


correct mate, i think naz would of beaten up khan with one arm.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm only 27 but I agree with mal about the 80's-90's being the golden age of boxing. But there's still some tremendous fighters and fights today. You've got to make the best of what you've got, don't be such a pessimist mal.

Although i won't be wasting my time watching khan fight again. I never have liked him and he's not British, I hope he gets KTFO


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I'm only 27 but I agree with mal about the 80's-90's being the golden age of boxing. But there's still some tremendous fighters and fights today. You've got to make the best of what you've got, don't be such a pessimist mal.
> 
> Although i won't be wasting my time watching khan fight again. I never have liked him and he's not British, I hope he gets KTFO


hows he not british LOL


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dont like Khan myself but the kids improved a lot since prescott smashed him, if he dose go and do it sunday, i will start to take notice, hes got bags of speed, and i dont see it going the full 12, Patterson is a danger man though, could be an epic toe to toe, Khan likes to be the agressive one but i think if he does that here hes could get caught cold, Roach will have a game plan for this!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Never seen much of Peterson but i keep hearing hes a top fighter hopefully a good fight

Dont like khan much but i want him to win so that I can see my mate Mayweather giving him a do in


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Humm Hes still not Mayweather ready but then again was Ortiz and Money give him a shot, who knows if he beats patters then it could happen!!

On home turf, damn i would buy a ticket in a heartbeat!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Humm Hes still not Mayweather ready but then again was Ortiz and Money give him a shot, who knows if he beats patters then it could happen!!
> 
> On home turf, damn i would buy a ticket in a heartbeat!


 I wana go to Mayweather pac if it happens mate fancy getting tickets and a flight?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Mal on the old school boxing, Tyson is one of my heros, despite me being only 23 and to young to have watched him in his prime, although i have all his fights now lol.

Anyway, for me, im taking Khan on Points for this fight.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> I wana go to Mayweather pac if it happens mate fancy getting tickets and a flight?


Me and a few of my mates are going to go aswell if it happens pal


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I wana go to Mayweather pac if it happens mate fancy getting tickets and a flight?


Ill defo be going to Vegas if these two get it on!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

unfortunatley my mates are useless and not into boxing so il be tagging along with one of you guys like :rolleye:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Does anyone know roughly what time these 2 will take to the ring???
> 
> I'm having a drink on saturday night, don't wanna fall asleep before it starts


Id guess at 4am'ish mate


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Afghan said:


> Id guess at 4am'ish mate


Amish??? there you go again being racist!!!! Typical muslim. NO ****


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Amish??? there you go again being racist!!!! Typical muslim. NO ****


PMSL...i aint a Muslamic


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Afghan said:


> PMSL...i aint a Muslamic


why do you carry a ray gun then???


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> why do you carry a ray gun then???


just looks cool


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I wana go to Mayweather pac if it happens mate fancy getting tickets and a flight?


Diz i game!!

If it happens


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Might of been better boxers back then but if you have a time machine go back and watch them.. oh wait....

Yeah looking forward to the fights this month! I hope khan can do him over, i like khan hes a good boxer and should do well under Roach and alongside manny!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Diz i game!!
> 
> If it happens


Mate id be well up for it like weekend in vegas and the biggest fight ever lol


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

so whos watching the fight tonight?????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MAL, you welsh WANNKA, you dunno what you're talkin about.

Get back to fornicating with wildlife!

You inbred monkey:lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what time this start? totally forgot bwt it till now best think bwt finding somewhere to watch it


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> what time this start? totally forgot bwt it till now best think bwt finding somewhere to watch it


its in america, so khan fight about 4 in the morning i think


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

sound cheers guna overlap with ufc?


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> sound cheers guna overlap with ufc?


x2, thats what i was thinking because the khan undercard dont look all that tbh!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone got a decent stream for it?

Show starts at 11

4 Cans of Bud down another 4 to go lol :beer:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> Another big fight on Sunday, been a great few weeks for Boxing recently. Khan takes on Peterson in his home town of Washington DC, Peterson has the tools to beat Khan so it should be a good fight, hopefully Khan box's clever and if he wins it'll be a great victory, i got to credit Khan for having the balls to go to the states and fight away from home most of the time.
> 
> GO ON LAD!!


Balls aint got nothing to do with it.Its about money.Hopefully, Peterson will shut his big arrogant gob.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Haven't you get skysports mate?


Nahonly got espn man not worth 17 quid a month for sky sports


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

KHAN ALL THE WAY!!

FIRST BRITISH POUND 4 POUND IS IN THE BAG!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Not much of a football fan then???
> 
> Worth every penny for me, i watch most games.
> 
> Not sure on a good link for the fight mate, will ask a friend who's watchin it on the net, see what he says.


Massive football fan and Boxing if i was in the house more id maybe justify it but im hardly in so i watch most games in mates houses or pubs really

usually at the casino for the big fights as well

Waste of money for me


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

try front row.com or stream 2 watch, not sure they have these events but i watch prem football on there thats not televised in the uk


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Balls aint got nothing to do with it.Its about money.Hopefully, Peterson will shut his big arrogant gob.


yes mate cant have a muslim representing great britain now can we! lets hope he gets KO'd! hes also got a muslamic ray gun i hear


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

joshnow said:


> im white bolton born and bread & was at same college and briefly in same class, he is confident guy who has is achieving what he set out to achieve , he's also given a fair bit back to local lads aspiring to follow the path he followed building a quality cheap boxing gym in a poor part of bolton, Im happy for him to represent bolton.


Im happy for him to represent england i like him, just like i liked naz 2 great boxers representing the british flag, good on him


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

khan fight starting now! 

david haye walked in with khan, holding khans belts!

what else to do when your retired eh? lol


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

you wont believe it, what a fight

khan thought he could take mayweather, what a joke! lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

saj1985 said:


> you wont believe it, what a fight
> 
> khan thought he could take mayweather, what a joke! lol


Great fight but lets be honest Khan was robbed of victory there by the referee, since when has pushing meant point deductions in boxing? Khan wasnt even warned that he would be deducted a point if he pushed again, 2 points deducted and those 2 points are what Peterson won the fight by. I watched it on the american HBO, the commentators, the unnofficial scorers, Lederman and larry king all said it was a hometown robbery. They even asked to interview the referee after the fight but the washington DC commision said no.

These kind of decisions are ruining boxing IMO, first Marquez was robbed against Paquiao and not Khan is robbed because of a hometown decision.

Khan deserves a rematch in England IMO.

No doubt essexboy and bassline boy will be out celebrating tommorow.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Great fight!

Khan was looking to far ahead at his next fight, he'd have no chance against mayweather.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Great fight but lets be honest Khan was robbed of victory there by the referee, since when has pushing meant point deductions in boxing? Khan wasnt *even warned that he would be deducted a point* if he pushed again, 2 points deducted and those 2 points are what Peterson won the fight by. I watched it on the *american HBO*, the commentators, the unnofficial scorers, *Lederman* and larry king all said it was a hometown robbery. They even asked to interview the referee after the fight but the washington DC commision said no.
> 
> These kind of decisions are ruining boxing IMO, first Marquez was robbed against Paquiao and not Khan is robbed because of a hometown decision.
> 
> ...


what fight did you watch?

the ref warned khan so many times,

he was lucky it was just two point tbh!

hbo are the ones who claimed pacman won marquez,

every punch including missing punches hbo were shoutin pacmans name,

they were so up his a** it was unbelievable!

only reason why they are saying its a hometown robbery is because goldenboy,

had made a potential fight with khan v mayweather in may next year,

because mayweather has already booked out mgm for 5th may next year but not got an opponent yet

p.s lederman had pacman up against marquez because of his 'aggression',

so what happened to petersons 'aggression' in this fight? did lederman not spot it? lol

they only see what they want too!


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Great fight!
> 
> Khan was looking to far ahead at his next fight, he'd have no chance against mayweather.


exactly, he thought after the first round that peterson was done,

but peterson showed great heart and IMO deserved to win!

i've always said khan thinking he'll win mayweather is offensive to me lol!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

saj1985 said:


> exactly, he thought after the first round that peterson was done,
> 
> but peterson showed great heart and IMO deserved to win!
> 
> i've always said khan thinking he'll win mayweather is offensive to me lol!


the scorecards were 114-11 KHAN, 113-112 PETERSON, 113-112 PETERSON, Peterson won purely because of the 2 points deducted. If you know boxing you know pushing isnt a deduction, Peterson came at Khan many times leading with his head so Khan pushed him back. Pushing happens in almost every fight IMO, watch Cotto v Margarito 2 last week, Cotto was pushing Margarito away almost every round. Its never a points deduction.

I aint taking anything away from Peterson though because it was a great fight, he showed heart and agression so i can understand the decision slightly.

I dont believe Khan has mayweather in his head as his next fight, he was planning on moving up to 147 after this for 1-2 fights then maybe a shot at mayweather.

Rematch in England IMO.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Afghan said:


> the scorecards were 114-11 KHAN, 113-112 PETERSON, 113-112 PETERSON, Peterson won purely because of the 2 points deducted. *If you know boxing you know pushing isnt a deduction*, Peterson came at Khan many times leading with his head so Khan pushed him back. Pushing happens in almost every fight IMO, watch Cotto v Margarito 2 last week, Cotto was pushing Margarito away almost every round. Its never a points deduction.
> 
> I aint taking anything away from Peterson though because it was a great fight, he showed heart and agression so i can understand the decision slightly.
> 
> ...


off course you can get points deducted because of persistent pushing,

at the end of the day mate,

its down to the ref,

dont get me wrong if there is a rematch khan will win,

even if it is a close decision, that i can guarantee you for sure lol

was a good fight though mate, enjoyed it!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

C'mon Khan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

WTF ????

KHAN LOST???

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

WHAT A FIGHT!!!

Brilliant fight and a great effort from two very closely matched fighters. Was a pleasure to watch and all effort from both boxers 

Ok, my views?

Very even fight, the final decission i thought could have either been a draw, as it was such a close fight. It went to peterson and i can see why, but if had gone to khan then i wouldnt have complained either because it was so close and really depended on what the judges preffered on the day. Overall peterson was the aggressor for MOST of the fight, he was putting more pressure on khan and that's what the judges prefer on all accounts. But khan hit peterson with some nice crisp shots esspecially in first two rounds... overall i would say that peterson showed more heart and that the judges decission (baring in mind khan had two points taken away from him by ref) was a fair one.

Khan started off very good in the first round and his speed at the beginning is lightning fast, peterson got back into it in the third. Then peterson adapted his game plan and started to fight on the inside. This is VERY WORRYING FOR KHAN!! The reason being that peterson is NOT an 'in-fighter', he is not known for being a great brawler at all, yet he was able to totally dominate khan on the inside. Khan didnt have an answer for peterson on the inside and took numerous body shots which gradually wore him down and made him tired and sloppier as the rounds went on. After the 6th-7th, khan would come back with some decent shots but little power because the body shots on him had taken their toll, peterson not really having any effect on khan from distance and khan winning in the ranged shots but letting peterson in temporarily each round meant that he kept taking more body shots and also the hits to his chin, some very good uppercuts and hooks which made khan very uncomfortable.

It is worrying to see khan not being able to fight his way out of a brawl. This is one thing that i always thought he was vulnerable to. His defense has improved a lot and he fights great at range, very fast. But he had never been tested by someone who can get on the inside properly. It was maidana who really hurt him and had him clinching for his life in their fight, but khan had done enough in the first 8 rounds to beat maidana on points if he could clinch onto him for the remainder of the fight... which he did and ended up winning a very good battle.

However peterson started in-fighting from the third round, this got to khan badly as he has no answer to fighters on the inside...so he started pushing...he started pushing A LOT!

Sorry to those who say otherwise, but i constantly heard the ref telling khan to stop pushing, he also had peterson in headlocks and us eof the elbow etc, khan was NOT acting like a gentleman in the ring at all...he was having a hard time and couldnt deal with peterson on the inside, the body shots were hurting him and you could see khan's body all marked up, infact khan's face was quite badly bruised up everywhere, he got hit in all different angles from the inside. I think that these bigger punches on the inside and khan's vulnerability on the inside meant the judges were giving all those rounds to peterson. There were rounds where khan came back and all credit to him for doing so, he came back and remained at distance and rattled peterson with decent shots to win rounds again.

All in all, fantastic boxing and great to watch. I thought khan deserved one point deducted, not sure about two though. However it balances out because the point that peterson had deducted in the first round looked dodgy as well, peterson slipped once and fell over, it was declared a slip, NOT a knock down. Then he went on canvas again and it was less clear, but it didnt seem like any actual connection from khan caused the knock down in the first round, it also looked like he was off balance and pushed with side of glove. So again it was a bit of an arguable decission that peterson shouldve had that point dedcuted as well.

In the end, khan lost that fight because of his inability to fight on the inside.

The bottom line is that peterson (who is NOT AN IN FIGHTER) brucked up khan from the inside, roughed him up quite badly when they were fighting close together. Now... how would khan face against bradley?

Well, let's look at maidana... what happened when khan was on inside with maidana? He ended up getting hammered in the later rounds and was clinching to save the fight!

Bradley CAN FIGHT WELL ON THE INSIDE! It's also known now that khan has been beaten on the inside and there is a clear tactic to beat him...bradley is quick enough to get on the inside and has enough stamina to stay on the inside and pick his fast shots on khan's body and chin.

I think, sadly to say, that bradley would beat khan because he will get on the inside.

Unless khan can work on his in-fighting and in the clinch...instead of just having no answer and trying to cover and resorting to constant pushing to get the opponent away, rather than fighting his way out of the clinch. If khan can not work on this part of his game, then the template is there for him to be beaten again.

Another point is that peterson is not a powerful puncher at all! Very low ko ratio. Bradley (who is not a big ko fighter either) hits a lot harder than peterson however!

On mayweather vs khan? I dont think there is need to discuss this (or pacman, sorry but pacquaio would get on the inside of khan and smash his body, ribs and chin harder than prescott did). These two would beat khan pretty easily.

Mayweather would prob ko khan in about 6-8 rounds. Pac, if he wanted, could probably brutally smash khan onto the canvas like he did against ricky hatton within 2 rounds.

As i always said, khan is a good fighter. Infact a VERY good fighter. But not up there with the world elite, nor will he be.

Peterson is a very good fighter, but he wont be up there on the world elite either.

The best in the division is probably bradley, but he isnt in the elite...pacquaio and mayweather (also i guess sergio martinez, he says he could come down to welter weight or catch weight...same with paul williams although i think williams wouldnt be able to get down that low anymore)...these guys are on another level to khan, peterson or bradley.

Still well done to both fighters, i enjoyed the fight. Tough luck for khan, but he might be able to better peterson in the re-match, particularly if he improves his game fighting on the inside.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Good honest post there mate, i agree with most of it apart from the pushing and point deductions, ive never seen a fight where a fighter has been deducted points for pushing. Peterson used his forearm and head multiple times and also hit khan with a low blow but the ref didnt say anything.

Like you say though what a great fight, hope they rematch it'll be another war.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Great post Britbb!

Summed up accuratley:thumbup1:

I feel that the ref did "side" more with Peterson.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Britbb said:


> WHAT A FIGHT!!!
> 
> Brilliant fight and a great effort from two very closely matched fighters. Was a pleasure to watch and all effort from both boxers
> 
> ...


i agree with a lot that you have said,

i agree that tim bradley will be a harder hitter then peterson,

but bradley is shorter and also has less reach compared to peterson,

so i think bradley would be an easier points win for khan because he would fight on the outside,

but your right that if it did go bradleys way and the fight went on the inside,

then khan would have major problems.

you have a good point peterson isn't known as a banger!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

IronDan said:


> surprised to wake up and see Khan lost, will watch highlights later
> 
> were the points deductions fair?


IMO khan deserved 1 point deduction, the 2nd point deduction was ridiculous and was a blatent hometown decision.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

IronDan said:


> surprised to wake up and see Khan lost, will watch highlights later
> 
> were the points deductions fair?


IMO he's lucky it just 2 points,

even the pundits on sky thought so

btw i just watched the hbo version just now and its blatantly bias toward khan lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Afghan said:


> IMO khan deserved 1 point deduction, the 2nd point deduction was ridiculous and was a blatent hometown decision.


This is arguable on both sides but to an extent i agree with this.

Basically khan was getting bashed up when on the inside...even though peterson is not an 'in-fighter' at all and has never resorted to brawling basically in his entire career because he is not a big puncher what so ever... he managed to put khan under a lot of pressure on the inside. Subsequently khan didnt know how to work his way out of it and resorted quite a lot of the time to pushing, shoving and holding.

The first point deduction was for a blatant push to the head of peterson in the clinch after khan had been repeatedly warned (you could hear the ref keep saying 'fight your way out khan') he was letting the in-fighting go ahead (just as it did with the maidana fight and khan didnt resort to pushing him in the head but clinching and maidana was knackered so clinched as well)...this time peterson just had the stamina and the will to keep on punishing khan on the inside. So a point was deducted...i didnt really see a problem with that one.

The second one was in the last or penultimate round, it looked dodgy, not really quite sure what went on there but again the ref was warning khan. I think it was for holding peterson's head down, it was a harsh decission, to be honest i think the wrong decission infact.

Khan deserved one point deducted, not two!

Having said that... did peterson deserve a point deducted in the first round? I dont know on that one either! The first was a total slip (no point deduction). The second (point deduction for knock down given), on the replay did not look convincing either! Clearly khan did not connect on peterson causing a genuine knockdown, this was shown on the replay in slow motion. But peterson looked off balance and was turning, meanwhile khan was coming in with a combo and basically it was the back side of the glove that put peterson off balance, definately not a flush connection that rocked peterson's jaw and a proper knock down! To which peterson got straight back up immeadiately, totally unhurt and said that he slipped and tried to show the ref how he lost his foot position, but the ref deducted a point.

To be honest, peterson is not a dirty fighter at all, ive seen him fight now against bradley and ortiz. He is actually a suprisingly honest fighter and tries his heart out in the ring regardless of who he is against, ive seen him get floored before and he genuinely takes the canvas and gets up without saying it was a slip at all (against ortiz and bradley)...so, im not sure if it shoudl have been scored a knock down anyway.

Which would make it a point deducted for both khan and for peterson which were harsh decissions.

As it stood. It was a great fight to watch, but i think amir khan needs to learn from this very close decission against him. He NEEDS TO WORK ON HIS CLOSE FIGHTING ON THE INSIDE if he is going to become a better rounded fighter. He has worked on his defence and he has really tightened it up, he has worked on his distance work, footwork and general ring craft, he has also brought out the best in his speed. But he has a serious weakness on his brawling and in-fighting. He actually cant fight on the inside at all. So for someone like peterson to rough khan up so badly on the inside, when peterson is not a brawler or big puncher at all, this shows that someone who will get in close and smash the body and thump some big uppercuts is going to really rock khan and give him pure hell in the ring!

I just see bradley being able to get on the inside. Bradley is a very clever fighter. He is the favorite in the division for a reason, he beat peterson and put him on the canvas, he is used to guys who have speed and guys who are taller and longer reach than him. He makes it all up with excellent timing and being a really good all round fighter combined with a very good chin. So i think that bradley will be able to beat khan. It's 60/40 really. Khan needs to stay on the outside and never let bradley in. But considering peterson was able to get in and do the damage, bradley is smarter and even more well timed than perterson is, i cant see khan managing to evade him. Not at khan's current ability anyway.

Khan needs to focus on his in-fighting and brawling to succeed in making the step up, it is a weakpoint in his ability at the moment, however roach should be able to get this better given time.

As for manny, floyd (and sergio martinez would just be laughable really), sad to say, khan can not even think about these guys, it would be very painful!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

saj1985 said:


> IMO he's lucky it just 2 points,
> 
> even the pundits on sky thought so
> 
> btw i just watched the hbo version just now and its blatantly bias toward khan lol


I dont go by what any pundit says, ive never seen a boxer deducted a point for pushing ever. Peterson should have been deducted a point for that low blow aswell.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Great post Britbb!
> 
> Summed up accuratley:thumbup1:
> 
> I feel that the ref did "side" more with Peterson.


Thanks. You're probably right though about ref siding more with peterson. He was warning khan a lot of the fight but thing is, khan never seemed to listen to the warnings and change his style.

The second point deduction that khan recieved was an iffy decission.

But the fight, regardless of who won or lost was an excellent fight and at least khan has silenced any doubters because you can see the guy has heart and you can see he can put on an excellent exciting fight for boxing fans. Hes an exciting fighter, a very good fighter and there is no shame to being beaten in a very close fight to another good fighter whilst in that fighters backyard!

Perhaps from this loss, it actually might help khan become a better fighter, because he NEEDS to work on his inside fighting skills. He can become a more complete fighter after this loss if he actually works on the things he needs to work on.

Put it this way, if khan could brawl on the inside, he wouldve matched peterson on the inside and the fight wouldve been totally different, it wouldve been 9 rounds to khan and 3 to peterson.

Peterson just capitalised on khan's weakness. A bit weird seeing as peterson never fights on the inside normally, nor does he have any real ko power, so i wasnt expecting it... but then that is more credit to peterson who worked his heart out in that fight.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Afghan said:


> I dont go by what any pundit says, ive never seen a boxer deducted a point for pushing ever. Peterson should have been deducted a point for that low blow aswell.


Thing is mate, there will probably be a rematch. Peterson said he would give him a rematch (makes a lot of sense for it, another v exciting fight and a nice payday for both fighters!). Peterson will probably be happy for a rematch because it will be a real nice payday for him afterall fighting khan means a much bigger wage for him than he normally gets, esspecially now that he is the champ and khan will be challenger.

If khan wins convincingly in the rematch, then people can say that khan has improved and also he showed he has the goods to dismantle peterson properly this time.

I really dont see losing to peterson in such a close fight, much of a hinderance for khan at this stage.

Sure, he cant go for mayweather or manny now, that is certain. He needed to win this fight and then another high profile fight to be considered for either of those two (which wouldve been a massive payday for khan).

But let's be honest here, it might have actually done khan a favour. If he went on to fight manny or floyd he wouldve got his **** handed to him big time. Then all the khan haters would be laughing their heads off, smiling and taking the p1ss out of the guy whilst saying 'i told you so, hes a joke' etc. When in reality khan is not a joke at all. Hes a very good fighter, but definately not ready for manny or floyd.

So by a great fight and very close decission that couldve gone either way, it makes the light welter division more exciting! It means a rematch with peterson is on the cards and then also a fight with bradley (if khan wins). It gets him more experience and it also allows him more time to work on his weaknesses that he needs to work on. Let's face it, if manny pac got on the inside of khan (which he could do easily, if they fought... so could floyd) then it woudl be game over in a matter of around 20 seconds for amir.

If manny threw some bombs at khan whilst brawling on the inside with him (which manny does with every single fighter he faces), then khan wouldnt last a round.

There's no shame to losing to peterson in that fight. He needs to work on his defense from brawling and in-fighting, he needs some better skills on the inside (harder for someone who is his height as he is taller than most his opponents). But he can become a better fighter for it and do better in the long run from this close decission loss.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Khan can't fight inside, that has always been his problem, unlessthis issue is addressed the elite fighters will handle him easy.

He is world class fighting on the outside but Peterson kept close and Khan ended up looking like Hatton by pushing and shoving his way around.

A close fight that could have gone either way though.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> Great fight but lets be honest Khan was robbed of victory there by the referee, since when has pushing meant point deductions in boxing? Khan wasnt even warned that he would be deducted a point if he pushed again, 2 points deducted and those 2 points are what Peterson won the fight by. I watched it on the american HBO, the commentators, the unnofficial scorers, Lederman and larry king all said it was a hometown robbery. They even asked to interview the referee after the fight but the washington DC commision said no.
> 
> These kind of decisions are ruining boxing IMO, first Marquez was robbed against Paquiao and not Khan is robbed because of a hometown decision.
> 
> ...


You might want to learn the rules mate.Yet another armchair expert, who doesnt understand.If you think Khan was robbed you werent watching the same fight.If you watched the fight ,and stopped with your pathetic "muslim defending" rhetoric, and stopped following me around this board ,and making pathetic comments, every time I post, you might learn something.

Khan was spoiling every round, barr the first few.He was not boxing on the back foot, but running away, because he is a one dimensional fighter, who doesnt know what to do , when his opponents dont fall down.He cant even be magnanimous in defeat,and cried like a baby.

McGuigan,Collins, Nelson and Watt, didnt think Khan was robbed, but they obviously arent as experienced as you are they?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I think you have to think twice when high profile person's give their opinion in the public eye cos you never know who is greasing their palms.

Not taking any side just sayin


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> You might want to learn the rules mate.Yet another armchair expert, who doesnt understand.If you think Khan was robbed you werent watching the same fight.If you watched the fight ,and stopped with your pathetic "muslim defending" rhetoric, and stopped following me around this board ,and making pathetic comments, every time I post, you might learn something.
> 
> Khan was spoiling every round, barr the first few.He was not boxing on the back foot, but running away, because he is a one dimensional fighter, who doesnt know what to do , when his opponents dont fall down.He cant even be magnanimous in defeat,and cried like a baby.
> 
> McGuigan,Collins, Nelson and Watt, didnt think Khan was robbed, but they obviously arent as experienced as you are they?


How is me slating the referee "Muslim Defending" :S, are all the other people who are doing this "Muslim Defending" too LMAO. Take the race glass's off mate this isnt a race thread its a BOXING thread, i couldnt care less what religion Khan is.

I've never seen a fighter deducted a point for pushing, have you? If a fighter is coming at you leading with the head your always going to push him away. I admitted the first point was fair, the 2nd was a joke.

Do you not admit that it was a hometown decision? Peterson hit khan with a blatent low blow but had no point deducted or even a warning. The scorecards proved that without the 2 point deduction Khan won.

If Khan loses the rematch then fair enough.

Anyway, Carl Froch v Andre Ward is next week i think, gonna be a great fight Carl will be up there with the best IMO if he wins.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Let's just face it

Afghan is Bin Laden's love child

:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Never heard the term Muslim Defender before :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Khan has also deleted his ****ter account after all the gobbing off. lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

that's not funny bennyrock you RACIST


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> Khan has also deleted his ****ter account after all the gobbing off. lol


Ha ha ha ?????? Hoe is Twitter a swear word ?? o yea i spelt it Twa*ter*


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> that's not funny bennyrock you RACIST


That's a joke right ?????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> That's a joke right ?????


I olny jkonig


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

jesus whats up with the afghan baiting?

its a thread a debating thread, regarless of weather hes an expert or not hes entitled to an opinion and in my opinion he is british why ppl would even have to bring that up in a boxing post is beyond me


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

The reason i don't like him, and i know this will probably sparK it off again but when Prince Naz was thinking of making a come back Khan said they would never fight as they are both Muslims!!!! FACT!!! NO ****.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

YEAH!

BUNCH OF CLOSET RACISTS!

:lol:


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

I always laugh at boxing. The ref is fat and old. The commentators whine as if they were fans. It's all just so unprofessional. Then again, I don't care for boxing and I like seeing it burn


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> How is me slating the referee "Muslim Defending" :S, are all the other people who are doing this "Muslim Defending" too LMAO. Take the race glass's off mate this isnt a race thread its a BOXING thread, i couldnt care less what religion Khan is.
> 
> I've never seen a fighter deducted a point for pushing, have you? If a fighter is coming at you leading with the head your always going to push him away. I admitted the first point was fair, the 2nd was a joke.
> 
> ...


You follow me around making the same inane unrelated comments, about my political views on a regular basis.It was YOU who said I would be celelbrating because Khan lost, insiuinating that I revelled in his loss based on his religion.

I have many reasons, not based on Khans religion to not like him.

The Low blow, i saw was on the belt.Your unlikely to get deducted for one offence, so its moot anyway.Khan was REPEATEDLY PUSHING DOWN.If you knew the rule, or had ever had this done to you, you would realise how it can impact on your ability and your neck.

If this, if that, makes no difference.Khan fought a bad fight, which he had thought he had the ability to win.He did not have the right tools, so chose to break the rules, in an attempt to gain advantage.Whether it was a hometown decision,who knows.I wouldhave definately marked him down for pushing down, show boating, sneering and running away.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RACE WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> You follow me around making the same inane unrelated comments, about my political views on a regular basis.It was YOU who said I would be celelbrating because Khan lost, insiuinating that I revelled in his loss based on his religion.
> 
> I have many reasons, not based on Khans religion to not like him.
> 
> ...


I created the thread, so how am i following you around LOL

Still aint explained why im a "Muslim Defender"....

I said you would be celebrating his loss, correct. I didnt mention religion at all. You have bought up religion once again like you always do. Like i said this is a boxing thread.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Got to say Khan was classless in the post fight interview, Peterson offerd the rematch, i know Khan thought he lost as did i but no need to come out with stupid comments.

Khan V Peterson in Bolton would be class though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

well said Afghan.

UKM need to grow the fcuk up and stop making everything about race.

:tongue:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> I created the thread, so how am i following you around LOL
> 
> Still aint explained why im a "Muslim Defender"....
> 
> I said you would be celebrating his loss, correct. I didnt mention religion at all. You have bought up religion once again like you always do. Like i said this is a boxing thread.


I quote "yes mate cant have a muslim representing great britain now can we! lets hope he gets KO'd! hes also got a muslamic ray gun i hear"

That was when you brought religion into it.Also the other post about my celebrations which you have removed , or I cant be ar.sed to look for.

As usual your poorly constructed attempts to discredit me, once again failed because of your ability to recall what you post.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SHAME ON YOU AFGHAN!

I WILL BURN THE QU'RAN IN YOUR NAME! :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

**** Khan v Peterson,

Its all about afgan v essexboy.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I quote "yes mate cant have a muslim representing great britain now can we! lets hope he gets KO'd! hes also got a muslamic ray gun i hear"
> 
> That was when you brought religion into it.Also the other post about my celebrations which you have removed , or I cant be ar.sed to look for.
> 
> As usual your poorly constructed attempts to discredit me, once again failed because of your ability to recall what you post.


Its true though isnt it? Answer a simple question for me then ill shut up, can you be a Muslim AND British?

Also you havnt answerd how/why im a "Muslim Defender"


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you be a Jew and be white?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Can you be a Jew and be white?


RACE CARD


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Afghan said:


> Its true though isnt it? Answer a simple question for me then ill shut up, can you be a Muslim AND British?
> 
> Also you havnt answerd how/why im a "Muslim Defender"


What is true? Are you assuming I dont like Khan based solely on his religion.If you are, as Ive repeatedly pointed out, no, its not the case.Your really dragging this out and YOU have now made it into a religion thread.Why?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

LYNCH ME!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea afghan you ethnics are always playing that religion thing.

:lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Do it MAC.

I got an old batch of porno mag i need disposing of burn them fcukers too pleaee m8!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

might contact hollywood with a new idea for a superhero

ITS THE MUSLIM DEFENDER!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Afghan said:


> might contact hollywood with a new idea for a superhero
> 
> ITS THE MUSLIM DEFENDER!


Fcuk that, we'll just slap a turbin on your head and call you ALLAH!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

What was the fight like then? Did he deserve to lose? What's all this bull about him being ready to face the like's of Mayweather? Gotta be a joke right?


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I watched the whole fight on youtube this morning. I doubt it will be on there long.

Amir was pretty hard done by having the points deducted but I guess thats what the rulebook says. Would have been nicer to see the ref call time out then clearly warn him instead of just cautioning him during the action then stopping him to take a point away.

Rematch seems pretty likely and after that one I'd be looking forward to it.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Khan just flat out doesnt hit hard enough, hes in the wrong weight class at his current muscularity.


What weight class should he be in then?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I just watched this at my mates house. Earlier today I heard Kahn saying he felt robbed, but I think Lamont Peterson was the far better fighter and deserved the win no question.He just didn't stop coming forward.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

anab0lic said:


> IDK I dont really follow boxing, whatever weight class is 10lbs below? but the guy he fought last night had 10-15lbs of muscle mass advantage over him, which translates to alot more punching power...hence him being chased round the ring like a scared little boy and having to grapple /push him away so he didnt get ****ed up at close range, while paterson just walked through his pillow hands.
> 
> On a positive note he did show that he can take a few hard punches and doesnt have as fragile a chin as suspected.


With respect Anabolic, Muscle mass doesnt equate to punching power.Its looks impressive, thats all.Paterson is not known as a big puncher, if he was I think he would have stopped khan within 8 rounds.I agree with the rest of your comments.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> aids victim class


lol'd


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Al n said:


> *I watched the whole fight on youtube this morning*. I doubt it will be on there long.
> 
> Amir was pretty hard done by having the points deducted but I guess thats what the rulebook says. Would have been nicer to see the ref call time out then clearly warn him instead of just cautioning him during the action then stopping him to take a point away.
> 
> Rematch seems pretty likely and after that one I'd be looking forward to it.


i think the version you watched was the hbo one,

they stop lickin amirs a** tbh!

check out the sky version,

the pundits told it like it is, no BS!



Andrewgenic said:


> I just watched this at my mates house. Earlier today I heard Kahn saying he felt robbed, but I think Lamont Peterson was the far better fighter and deserved the win no question.*He just didn't stop coming forward*.


i agree, those body shots really did hurt khan!

i liked the way peterson mixed it up to the body and head!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Afghan said:


> I created the thread, so how am i following you around LOL
> 
> Still aint explained why im a "Muslim Defender"....
> 
> I said you would be celebrating his loss, correct. I didnt mention religion at all. You have bought up religion once again like you always do. Like i said this is a boxing thread.


Can I refer you to this post by you:



> yes mate cant have a muslim representing great britain now can we! lets hope he gets KO'd! hes also got a muslamic ray gun i hear


that was in response to essexboy saying he was arrogant and hoped he got beat. no mention of muslims, no mention of race. YOU started this so how about you **** off trying to turn every thread into something about race and trying to get a rise out of people because I cant be the only getting rightly ****ed off reading all this race and religion shite that is being plastered all over this message board.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

saj1985 said:


> i think the version you watched was the hbo one,
> 
> they stop lickin amirs a** tbh!
> 
> ...


This will divide opinion for sure but I reckon Kahn looked totally outclassed by Peterson throughout the majority of the fight. The commentators did make me laugh though, very biased towards Kahn imo.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

never really understood why he put both belts up then fought in the other guys back yard in venue that only held 9000 people.

All the same he didn't do enough to win for me and was a fair result, dont think he can complain lol they said he was soon pound for pound the best in the world i don't think so on that performance.

The young crusier weight who's name i can recall looked good though


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

His dream of a showdown with P4PK Mayweather is a long way of his predicted 6-9 months now, shame really as if he used his jab and boxed rather than try to get involved and macho he would have won. :no:


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

I forget who said it but the old truism rings true - "If you're going to go and box in America and want to win ,you've got to knock the other guy out" . If it goes to points kiss yr ass goodbye ..


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

dannyt said:


> I forget who said it but the old truism rings true - "If you're going to go and box in America and want to win ,you've got to knock the other guy out" . If it goes to points kiss yr ass goodbye ..


Calzaghe won on points againt hopkins in america.

Hatton won on points against collazo in america.

That so called 'truism' is a load of rubbish. Khan simply was rubbish at fighting on the inside and has no defense on the inside at all. He has a glaring weakness that was exploited last night, nothing more, nothing less.

He was repeatedly warned by the ref prior to his point deductions, albeit the second point deduction came out of nowhere, this was the dodgy one. Other than 1 point deduction, the judging was fair by the judges. Khan simply failed to deal with peterson when he went on the inside.

Khan should go home, go back to the gym and work on his defense and his work on the inside. He is lacking a massive part of the game and it was finally shown in last night's fight.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Khan lost because Peterson was juicing his tits off!


----------

